# Acini Di Pepe



## Alix (May 13, 2009)

Anyone else ever use this? Its slightly larger than couscous. I just tossed some in my soup, but I wonder if anyone has other ideas.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2009)

Never used it.  In soups, I have used ditalini, which are half inch long sections of tubular pasta.  Also small shells and orzo.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2009)

I use now and then for Olivia and Ethan, just cook it in broth usually chicken then  when drained I add some sauted onion and garlic and plenty of butter and parm, kids gobble it up by the spoon full, If I add sauted mushrooms I have to slap hands of the adults so the kids get some...When the kids are ill I add it to chicken broth with a beaten egg that I drizzle in, good for the tummy and light.
kadesma


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 14, 2009)

My kids loved this.


FROG EYE SALAD

1 c. sugar
1 tbsp. flour
2 1/2 tbsp. salt
2 eggs (beaten)
1 3/4 c. pineapple juice
1 tbsp. lemon juice

Combine sugar, flour and 1/2 tsp. salt. Gradually stir in the eggs and pineapple juice. Cook mixture over moderate heat, stirring until thick. Add lemon juice. Cool to room temperature. 
Bring 3 quarts water, 2 tablespoons salt, 1 tbsp. cooking oil to boil. Add 1 (16 ounce) package Acini de Pepe (B-B size macaroni). Cook until done. Drain and rinse well, cool. Combine egg mixture with macaroni and mix well. Refrigerate overnight covered. Add the following. Mix lightly; chill. 2 (20 oz.) cans pineapple chunks 2 (20 oz.) cans pineapple, crushed Drain these and add: 1 c. miniature marshmallows 1 c. coconut


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2009)

Imagine Alix, this is one of my favorite little pasta shapes!! I throw it in soups, I roast veggies and toss with that for an all inclusive starch and veggie (garlic, olive oil, kosher salt). I like to reduce some petite diced tomatoes, garlic, olive oil, at end add fresh basil, toss with this pasta and use as a side dish for lots of things. I will put this in a ramekin, packing with a big spoon, and turn over on the plate...it's pretty good to hold its shape as long as the tomatoes have reduced enough.

And Frog Eye Salad is a GREAT way to use it. That was my first experience with this pasta. That stuff is addicting too!  On the recipe Sparrowgrass posted the drained juice is usually almost enough to cover the 1 3/4 cups it calls for.


----------



## Alix (May 14, 2009)

OK, this is great! I'm going to try that salad for sure and I love the idea of doing tomatoes and basil with it. YUMMY! I'm so glad I asked. Thanks all.


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2009)

i also cook it like kades with stock/parm. yummy!


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2009)

luvs said:


> i also cook it like kades with stock/parm. yummy!


That's my girl
kades


----------

